# Juice Economy?



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

I was wondering what are the factors that contribute towards the rate at which you go through juice on a tank?

I have tried different builds on both my Goblin Mini and SBT and all of them seem to race through juice?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Good question @JohnoF 

Juice economy is important

I think it depends mainly on the power you are using and the surface area of the coil that can vaporise the juice.

So a 28g thinnish wire simple coil which has small surface area at say 15Watts of power is going to be FAR more economical than dual 24g coils at 70 Watts.

I find my Subtank Mini with a 28g single of 2mm ID - 7 wraps at about 1.1 ohms and 15 Watts to be quite economical indeed. The tank lasts for quite a while. Of course it has far less intensity and vapour so you need to find a happy medium between intensity/vapour and economy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/5/16)

I pondered the same thing, tried many builds and wicks... Tanks are thirsty!

Got myself some nice drippers. The savings in juice are incredible and I am not building small.

If you are as tired of burning through juice and money as I was then dripping is the ticket.

I will have my Tsunami converted for bottom feed as soon as I get a BF atty hoping for a best of both scenario there. 

But tanks are mental on juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (11/5/16)

What's juice economy? In my Griffin's, its a short term juice holder

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

Thanks for the replies  think I should try 28g, been building with 26g... Currently have a 26g 6 wrap build on my SBT... I remember the 1.2ohm commercial coil was quite economical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

If the flavor is there then I don't mind a higher ohm build and running at less watts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

JohnoF said:


> If the flavor is there then I don't mind a higher ohm build and running at less watts...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Give it a try @JohnoF 
Great to have one setup for "economy mode" and one for "sport mode"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

@Silver making our setups sound like sports cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

The problem with that is id want to spend all my time in sports mode hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

JohnoF said:


> The problem with that is id want to spend all my time in sports mode hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You need to up the nic level
And if you like menthol, add some menthol drops 
Makes it nice and satisfying despite lower intensity

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

Getting some 9mg xxx tomorrow so will definitely give it a bash... Thanks @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (11/5/16)

@Silver is absolutely right.

If you want an economical RTA, try the Serpent(sp?). Single coils will always be more economical. Cut back the airflow and wattage a bit as well and as you have, up the nicotine.

I still have a tank I run at 25W, batteries last longer, juice goes further.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (11/5/16)

UD Simba with dual coil RBA deck has been the most economical tank I have used in a while in terms of a performer as well. Probably not more than a SBT though but a little sipper compared to a Griffin or aromamizer


----------



## Neal (12/5/16)

I agree with @Silver regarding an economy mode. I run an old Eleaf Airtank in the mornings, 1.5 ohm coil at 12-15 watts, 18mg nic. Keep my sub ohm vaping for later in the day. I did however slip up recently and fill my sub ohm tank with 18 mg nic and took a vape at 30 watts. I now fully understand the term to "silver".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

Yep! My ADV setup is my Subbox Mini Kit. Setup at 0.7 ohms, 25W keeps the juice low. I start the day off with the Dripbox and some coffee, but at about 10am I move over to my XXX in the Subox. My bigger setups are actually gathering a bit of dust at the moment as I have become very aware of how costly it can be to empty a tank in 30 minutes.


----------



## Byakko (19/5/16)

Huge clouds are awesome but damn they're pricey.I have a 0.55 ohm at 20-25 watts,1.2% nic cherry juice,it's a little rough on the throat with longer pulls but in short puffs works well.Very satisfying,juice lasts ages,battery goes for two days before charging.Basically,drop the watts and up the nic

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Russell (28/5/16)

This discussion is on the money, (pun intended).
I'm looking to upgrade again. I was on a Nautilus with 12mg to 18mg juice, it was very economical although the tight draw was not for me so I got a Triton, using 6 to 12mg juice. Its also economical at 12mg although a little harsh on the throat but you get used to it. At 6mg I vape too much and burn through juice way too fast for my liking. But I enjoy the 6mg more.
Now I'm looking a getting a Griffin since my main gripe with the Triton is that the coils could be better. I just don't think that I can afford the juice, It sounds thirsty.
Any advice would be great.


----------



## Silver (28/5/16)

Hi. @Russell 
The higher power tanks are certainly more thirsty. More power usually translates to more vapour and more juice being used. Go for it though because it is pleasurable. My advice though would be to keep your "economical" gear and high nic juices for when you need to economise or stealth vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/16)

Russell said:


> This discussion is on the money, (pun intended).
> I'm looking to upgrade again. I was on a Nautilus with 12mg to 18mg juice, it was very economical although the tight draw was not for me so I got a Triton, using 6 to 12mg juice. Its also economical at 12mg although a little harsh on the throat but you get used to it. At 6mg I vape too much and burn through juice way too fast for my liking. But I enjoy the 6mg more.
> Now I'm looking a getting a Griffin since my main gripe with the Triton is that the coils could be better. I just don't think that I can afford the juice, It sounds thirsty.
> Any advice would be great.


That is the problem with the sub ohm tanks. Very effective nic delivery, but juice consumption skyrockets. Maybe consider the Melo 3 (4 ml) with either the RBA and/or the 0.9 ohm cCell coil units. Both available from Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Russell (28/5/16)

@Andre and @Silver thank you for the info, I've tried the vaporesso ccell coils in my Triton. Unfortunately I'm not impressed by them, only getting about 3 days out of the n200 coil at R80 a pop then it's totally gunked up. I usually get about two weeks from the triton n200 coil. Tried the Triton RBA too, also disappointing. It doesn't give me the moist warm hit I've grown fond of. I'm considering a Melo2 istick60w combo, do you think it's much better than the Triton?


----------



## kimbo (28/5/16)

Silver said:


> I find my Subtank Mini with a 28g single of 2mm ID - 7 wraps at about 1.1 ohms and 15 Watts to be quite economical indeed. The tank lasts for quite a while. Of course it has far less intensity and vapour so you need to find a happy medium between intensity/vapour and economy.


True, I use a 1 ohm 28g coil in my subtank at 16 watt and a tank last me a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (28/5/16)

When you drive high performance sports cars all the time, it helps to have your own oil well. 

Since I DIY most of my joose it is dirt cheap, so I vape with the attitude that how much I use doesn't really matter. My normal daily use was around 30-35 mil's during the up to 24 hours per I vaped sub ohm on the Reos with my DLH's... BEFORE I bought a bunch of TC Mods/tanks and added them to the rotations. Now it's more like double that or more depending on how many of the new gear combos are in the rotations. I mostly use the store bought jooses in the Reos, or in the tanks that have more tame joose consumption with higher sub ohm coils ran at more reasonable power levels.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/5/16)

Russell said:


> @Andre and @Silver thank you for the info, I've tried the vaporesso ccell coils in my Triton. Unfortunately I'm not impressed by them, only getting about 3 days out of the n200 coil at R80 a pop then it's totally gunked up. I usually get about two weeks from the triton n200 coil. Tried the Triton RBA too, also disappointing. It doesn't give me the moist warm hit I've grown fond of. I'm considering a Melo2 istick60w combo, do you think it's much better than the Triton?


I have this combo and love it was thinking of selling or trading mine for another mod and tank

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/5/16)

Dripping: High power all day and half the juice usage of sub ohm tanks. Best of both it truly is.


----------



## Andre (28/5/16)

Russell said:


> @Andre and @Silver thank you for the info, I've tried the vaporesso ccell coils in my Triton. Unfortunately I'm not impressed by them, only getting about 3 days out of the n200 coil at R80 a pop then it's totally gunked up. I usually get about two weeks from the triton n200 coil. Tried the Triton RBA too, also disappointing. It doesn't give me the moist warm hit I've grown fond of. I'm considering a Melo2 istick60w combo, do you think it's much better than the Triton?


Yeah, the Triton RBA is not good from what I have read. The Melo RBA (called the Eleaf ECR unit) is far superior. I found it easy to coil and wick, with good flavour and no leaking.


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/5/16)

Silver said:


> Good question @JohnoF
> 
> Juice economy is important
> 
> ...



I was thinking I'd have to go back up to 28g single around 0.9 ohms as well - 1 ohm just seems like surrender  - coz I'm using the TFV4 only at the moment, it fills so easily and vapes well, and I'm using around 20ml a day now.

Dunno how it'll perform, but the added bonus to using less juice would be being able to actually see the computer screen again. Not sure if that's a plus though, on second thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I was thinking I'd have to go back up to 28g single around 0.9 ohms as well - 1 ohm just seems like surrender  - coz I'm using the TFV4 only at the moment, it fills so easily and vapes well, and I'm using around 20ml a day now.
> 
> Dunno how it'll perform, but the added bonus to using less juice would be being able to actually see the computer screen again. Not sure if that's a plus though, on second thought.



Lovely @YeOldeOke !
Nothing like a big intense vape - but i do agree its difficult to see the computer screen sometimes
Now you see it now you dont, haha


----------



## Silver (28/5/16)

Russell said:


> @Andre and @Silver thank you for the info, I've tried the vaporesso ccell coils in my Triton. Unfortunately I'm not impressed by them, only getting about 3 days out of the n200 coil at R80 a pop then it's totally gunked up. I usually get about two weeks from the triton n200 coil. Tried the Triton RBA too, also disappointing. It doesn't give me the moist warm hit I've grown fond of. I'm considering a Melo2 istick60w combo, do you think it's much better than the Triton?



Sorry @Russell i have no experience with the Triton or the Melo2


----------



## Alex (28/5/16)

This is why I use high nicotine juice, so I don't have to suck on the thing all day long to get anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/5/16)

Alex said:


> This is why I use high nicotine juice, so I don't have to suck on the thing all day long to get anything.



I was sucking on it all day long at 18mg when I was living in Asia, but that was on a Kayfun. But yea, it's one of my problems, I'm trying to drop the nic to 0 for health concerns but not getting below 3mg/ml. At 2 I start growling at everybody, mostly myself.

3 is so little it should really be a cinch to drop it totally. I'd have thought.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Byakko (29/5/16)

Subtank mini with RBA 0.6 ohm coil with koh gen do wick at 25-35 watts,a tank usually lasts me a day plus and I don't lose much flavour compared to my ceramic coils.They only work well at 40-50 watts and chew through juice like a T-rex on a dairy farm.
I've started diluting my stronger juices with a 80PG/20VG mix I made and holy cow,way better on the throat.Also diluting makes my juice purchases way more economical.I lose some flavour but get way more out of it.Being broke all the time sucks

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/5/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I was sucking on it all day long at 18mg when I was living in Asia, but that was on a Kayfun. But yea, it's one of my problems, I'm trying to drop the nic to 0 for health concerns but not getting below 3mg/ml. At 2 I start growling at everybody, mostly myself.
> 
> 3 is so little it should really be a cinch to drop it totally. I'd have thought.


After a month at 3mg I gave in. I now always keep some 6mg. It is better for the world around me lol... start the day with 6mg and end with chaining 3mg.


----------



## Pixstar (30/5/16)

Yeah, that's why I still use my Subtank Mini, decent vape, easy to build RBA and excellent economy. I thought the Serpent Mini would be economical too (being a single coil) but this tank is the very, very thirsty (thirstier by far than the Goblin Mini's or Silverplay Nano's by far, even with a higher single coil ohm build). I suppose there's a price to pay for dripper quality flavour...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

